# Firemouths Fighting?



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay well, I just recently picked up a pair of firemouths for my tank. 1 Female and 1 male, the female is quite abit bigger (1.5 inches) While the male is 1 inch. The male is usually hiding behind my heater, while the female is the boss of the rock. The female will chase the male around and I see some fin dammage but it's not to bad, and im not sure it even came from the female. There's no competition for food, If I see the male isn't getting enough ill drop some more food in. I usually find them chasing eachother threw the holes in the rock. As I write this the male is sitting there im trying to make him notice there's food floating around im sure he see's it but he is dodging to cover, right now he's pinned agains the side of one of the rocks. Both of there stripes are quite vibrant. Any reccomendations on what I should do, or will it eventually go away?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bigger tank? Egg crate divider.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Bigger tank: Not an option right now.

Egg Crate: Not exactly attractive, and the tank is a nice show tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dither (Sacrifice) fish to distract her from him.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Why do they fight? Are you sure its a pair?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

more rocks, if you have two fish and one rock that wont be good.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got a pair of Texas holey rock. It cost me a fortune, but ill go pick up another 15 pounds or so.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

IF there is anyway you can take the female back and get one closer to its size or the female is going to be dominant over male and he will get less color to him ( at least thats true for blue ali and melanochromis dialptus from my exp.)


----------

